# Rugged RV



## 96475 (Oct 9, 2005)

It looks like a refuse collection truck until you look inside.

www.funmansion.com/html/Rugged-RV.html

Chris


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I want one, but doubt if I could offord it  

Trevor


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Cool!
No home cinema then?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Maxonian (May 13, 2005)

Plenty more here:

http://www.actionmobil.com/

and here:

http://www.unicat.net/en/index.html

Enjoy

Raymond


----------

